# [Finals] Darth Vader vs Hannibal Lecter



## masamune1 (Jan 8, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-oNur8wF4dk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=roiYqPCUP5o[/YOUTUBE]

Once again, as before as before as before, a poll such as this comes down to these.....

Neither, really, are _that_ evil, but I digress.....

Who is the greatest monster of them all? Decide.


----------



## Koi (Jan 8, 2009)

Crap.  I don't know who to choose.  Hannibal is just a beast but Vader has his face on a toaster, so..


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 8, 2009)

Darth Fucking Vader FTW


----------



## Ironhide (Jan 8, 2009)

Vader for sure


----------



## Federer (Jan 8, 2009)

Lol.

Vader: Hannibal, I'm your father.
Hannibal: would you like to dinner? Some nice brain or guts. 

Hannibal is more complex and is a much better character. 

Hannibal FTW.


----------



## Chee (Jan 8, 2009)

Hannibal Lecter, by far.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 8, 2009)

O.M.G.......The Joker lost.........

*sings in joy* THE DARK KNIGHT ACTUALLY LOST AT SOMETHING.

LEEEET FREEEEDOM RRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGG.


----------



## Chee (Jan 8, 2009)

The Jokerhating is getting as annoying as the Jokerwanking. -.-


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 8, 2009)

I love the Joker. I'm just tired of hearing about him.

Oh, er.....Ill vote for Vader.


----------



## Chee (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm tired of hearing about Vader for 30 years (and lol at my age).


----------



## Federer (Jan 8, 2009)

Vader is sooooo '70's. F*ck him and his force. 

Vote Hannibal


----------



## Chee (Jan 8, 2009)

GO HANNIBAL. GO GO. EAT VADER'S BARBECUED ASS.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 8, 2009)

I'd want Dr Lecter to eat me


----------



## Chee (Jan 8, 2009)

Because Bateman tastes good. :ho


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 8, 2009)

Gonna have to vote for Vader. He acts evil, sounds evil, looks evil. He's all dark, scary and some what ruthless.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 8, 2009)

Chee said:


> Because Bateman tastes good. :ho



You should know, I gave you a piece  pek



Violent By Design said:


> Gonna have to vote for Vader. He acts evil, sounds evil, looks evil. He's all dark, scary and some what ruthless.



Yeah the Lector eats people


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 8, 2009)

So do people alot of people. They're called freaks. 


Plus what was the point of the tournament, we all knew it would come down to these two.


----------



## Koi (Jan 8, 2009)

I'd imagine Lecter would have a tough time trying to eat through the robo-arm.


----------



## Chee (Jan 8, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> So do people alot of people. They're called freaks.
> 
> 
> Plus what was the point of the tournament, we all knew it would come down to these two.



I thought it was going to be between Vader and Joker. I was proved wrong, so yea, there's the point.


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Jan 8, 2009)

Hannibal Lecter ftw
Vader is nothing but a bitch


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 8, 2009)

Chee said:


> I thought it was going to be between Vader and Joker. I was proved wrong, so yea, there's the point.



Yeah I would kind of expect that of you, but honestly these two are far better villains.


----------



## Chee (Jan 8, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yeah I would kind of expect that of you, but honestly these two are far better villains.



No, I expected it because of what happened with the Greatest Movie compitition, not because I'm a Joker-whore.


----------



## Vanity (Jan 8, 2009)

Both are pretty iconic villains....but I have to say Hannibal. Darth Vader....he's a great villain but he's not as evil as Hannibal. Hannibal was a total psycho and very smart too.

I'd rather run into Darth Vader than Hannibal.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 8, 2009)

Chee said:


> No, I expected it because of what happened with the Greatest Movie compitition, not because I'm a Joker-whore.



TDK just had to compete with the best movies of 2008, of which few if any really matched it.

The Joker was up against the best villains of all time, and while he was the sweetest thing in his film, it was succesful bcause the rest of it worked as well. Here, he is all alone.

Vader vs Lecter was the most predictable result of this tournament, because almost every similar tournament has this result (well, all the big ones). These two always come out on top.  

I was hoping for Hannibal vs Joker (and if I was'nt so concerned with pitting Joker against tough foes, I could have easily arranged it). But this is no real surprise.

Anyway, Vader is a killer and an oppressor on an entire different scale of a serial killer, and Lecter is'nt actually a very prolific one. Vader can and does kill pretty much anyone who is'nt related to him by blood (he just kills their foster families and cuts off their hands). Lecter, for all his aura, is a very picky killer, and while most certainly insane generally does not lie to lower himself to certain levels, if only to at least appear sophisticated. Vader does'nt care about that at all. 

Vader cut of the hand of someone he loved; Lecter cut off his own hand rather than do the same. Really, come on Vader is the bigger and badder villain.


----------



## Chee (Jan 8, 2009)

Well the reason I chose Joker and Vader is because they are really well known on a wide scale. Not saying that Silence of the Lambs is not known, but compared to the big blockbuster films its a little small.

Basically I chose the two well known villains. Joker and Vader.

(Turns out my brother didn't know who Hannibal was. )


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 8, 2009)

Anthony Hopkins' performance as Hannibal Lecter is among the best and most memorable in cinema.


----------



## Vanity (Jan 8, 2009)

Chee said:


> Well the reason I chose Joker and Vader is because they are really well known on a wide scale. Not saying that Silence of the Lambs is not known, but compared to the big blockbuster films its a little small.
> 
> Basically I chose the two well known villains. Joker and Vader.
> 
> (Turns out my brother didn't know who Hannibal was. )



Silence of the Lambs is probably less well known because it's not something that kids can watch like the other two and it's also a kind of movie that less people are going to want to watch.

I mean honestly I read the book so I know about Hannibal and what he's like as a character but I haven't had the nerve to watch the movie yet because I'm a bit scared of the visuals I would end up seeing in that movie. LOL. I will make myself watch it someday though.....but basically Silence of the Lambs is a kind of movie that less people will watch than ones like The Dark Knight and Star Wars.

Perhaps I'll watch it sometime when I'm with my boyfriend so that I can cling to him. That's the time when I like watching scary movies. We watched a really disturbing movie together before once and yeah, it was nice all cuddling. XD LOL.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 9, 2009)

Vader .


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 9, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Silence of the Lambs is probably less well known because it's not something that kids can watch like the other two and it's also a kind of movie that less people are going to want to watch.
> 
> I mean honestly I read the book so I know about Hannibal and what he's like as a character but I haven't had the nerve to watch the movie yet because I'm a bit scared of the visuals I would end up seeing in that movie. LOL. I will make myself watch it someday though.....but basically Silence of the Lambs is a kind of movie that less people will watch than ones like The Dark Knight and Star Wars.
> 
> Perhaps I'll watch it sometime when I'm with my boyfriend so that I can cling to him. That's the time when I like watching scary movies. We watched a really disturbing movie together before once and yeah, it was nice all cuddling. XD LOL.



Yeah, that jail scene in the first movie...wow. 

Hannibal (the movie) pissed me off because they totally changed the ending from the book.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 9, 2009)

Gummyvites said:


> Vader?  Seriously?  I don't remember Hannibal turning into a big pussy at the end of the series.  Hannibal was a true psychopath to the end.  If you haven't seen it, get your ass over to netflix.



Read the book...totally different ending.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 9, 2009)

Chee said:


> Well the reason I chose Joker and Vader is because they are really well known on a wide scale. Not saying that Silence of the Lambs is not known, but compared to the big blockbuster films its a little small.
> 
> Basically I chose the two well known villains. Joker and Vader.
> 
> (Turns out my brother didn't know who Hannibal was. )



Heh, funny. I did'nt know his name or much of the details at that age, but I certainly knew who he was. That is, with all the spoofs and references and whatnot, he was hard to miss.

Actually, I think I caught glimpses of the film when I was young. Have to say, both then and now Hannibal did#nt really scare me, not that much anyway.  



Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Silence of the Lambs is probably less well known because it's not something that kids can watch like the other two and it's also a kind of movie that less people are going to want to watch.
> 
> I mean honestly I read the book so I know about Hannibal and what he's like as a character but I haven't had the nerve to watch the movie yet because I'm a bit scared of the visuals I would end up seeing in that movie. LOL. I will make myself watch it someday though.....but basically Silence of the Lambs is a kind of movie that less people will watch than ones like The Dark Knight and Star Wars.
> 
> Perhaps I'll watch it sometime when I'm with my boyfriend so that I can cling to him. That's the time when I like watching scary movies. We watched a really disturbing movie together before once and yeah, it was nice all cuddling. XD LOL.



Never found _Silence of the Lambs_ that scary.

Oh, and don't forget _Manhunter_, the very first Hannibal film adaptation (specifically, of _Red Dragon_). Brian Cox plays Lecter (or Le*ktor*, as he is for some reason called), adn while he is in the movie for even less time than Anthony Hopkins, his is the more believable and realistic depiction.

I think _Manhunter_ is a little more disturbing as well.



Gummyvites said:


> Vader?  Seriously?  I don't remember Hannibal turning into a big pussy at the end of the series.  Hannibal was a true psychopath to the end.  If you haven't seen it, get your ass over to netflix.



Yeah, cutting off your _own_ hand rather than that of the bitch who handcuffed herself to you is pure, unadultarated psychopathic behaviour.....

Lecter is not a psychopath, the only one who says he is is his incompotent and deluded jailer Chilton. He is insane and he is very dangerous, with a severe personality disorder. But a psychopath is born amoral and without the capacity for empathy- Lecter was made this way by childhood experience.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 9, 2009)

I find your lack of faith disturbing.

Vader wins.


----------



## Para (Jan 9, 2009)

Bloody hell this is difficult... I may even have to abstain 



Violent By Design said:


> Plus what was the point of the tournament, we all knew it would come down to these two.


I actually thought Joker would be in the final. This is interesting 



Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Both are pretty iconic villains....but I have to say Hannibal. Darth Vader....he's a great villain but he's not as evil as Hannibal. Hannibal was a total psycho and very smart too.
> 
> I'd rather run into Darth Vader than Hannibal.


You can outrun a man; you can't outrun the force 



Comic Book Guy said:


> Anthony Hopkins' performance as Hannibal Lecter is among the best and most memorable in cinema.


This.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Hannibal (the movie) pissed me off because they totally changed the ending from the book.


YEAH I KNOW RIGHT *rage*


----------



## Ryuk (Jan 9, 2009)

GO VADER :WOW


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2009)

I voted for Hannibal Lecter.  Why?

Mainly because Darth Vader is still a shitty villain.  Seriously, anyone that voted for him has horrible taste.  He was in a costume for 99% of the series.  You can't be a good villain if you don't have a face.  Compare the performances.  Hopkins won fucking awards for Silence of the Lambs!  Manhunter was also a tremendous movie.  Any douchebag could have been wearing that Darth Vader costume.  Vader is also hurt by lame dialogue.  Face it!  The writing sucked in the Star Wars movies!  There is no comparison here.

I get that this an anime forum and that it attracts a geeky sort of crowd...but these results are embarrassing so far.  Vader was trash.  The Lawnmower Man, Jack Frost, and the Wishmaster are even better villains than him.


----------



## sworder (Jan 9, 2009)

Vader bores me.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2009)

sworder said:


> Vader bores me.


Vader is a little bitch.  Getting all broken up over a woman.

"Oooooh no.  Padme might die.  I'm going to scream and cry about it.   Obi-Wan has a bigger dick than me...it isn't fair!!!  I want to be a Jedi Master too.  "


----------



## Muk (Jan 9, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Vader is a little bitch.  Getting all broken up over a woman.
> 
> "Oooooh no.  Padme might die.  I'm going to scream and cry about it.   Obi-Wan has a bigger dick than me...it isn't fair!!!  I want to be a Jedi Master too.  "


if you ignore the whole episode 1-3 vader in the original serie wasn't all that bad as a villain.

i still like hannibal more as a villain, but you are over exaggerating on vader's part


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 9, 2009)

this was a tough one. But I voted Vader, mostly to tie the score again


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 9, 2009)

It would be hilarious/ infuriating if this ended up as a tie.

Only an hour or so to go until this poll closes though.

*EDIT*: Or not. 

Must have kept it open for two hours....

Oh well. It's the last round- I'll leave it 'till tomorow.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 9, 2009)

Lecter will piss on vader's dead body and then going to eat it as if it was delicious sauce.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jan 9, 2009)

Sabakukyu said:


> Vader is sooooo '70's. F*ck him and his force.
> 
> Vote Hannibal



My sentiments exactly.

Edit - i always thought the final would come down to Joker vs Hannibal but i guess people are getting tired of always hearing about the Joker now.


----------



## Koi (Jan 9, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I voted for Hannibal Lecter.  Why?
> 
> Mainly because Darth Vader is still a shitty villain.  Seriously, anyone that voted for him has horrible taste. * He was in a costume for 99% of the series. You can't be a good villain if you don't have a face. * Compare the performances.  Hopkins won fucking awards for Silence of the Lambs!  Manhunter was also a tremendous movie.  Any douchebag could have been wearing that Darth Vader costume.  Vader is also hurt by lame dialogue.  Face it!  The writing sucked in the Star Wars movies!  There is no comparison here.


Bold - Ah, no, not at all.  The fact that Vader's actual person was a mystery is what made him all the more meanacing, and the taking off of his helmet that much more a tense moment, especially when we find out he was just a man slighted.

The lack of identity is what made him crazy as a villain; we didn't know what we were actually dealing with, what or who he actually was.  He could have been ANYTHING. (Kinda like Management in Carnivale.  When he was revealed, I almost peed myself.  There was NO fucking way I was expecting that, I thought I was gonna have nightmares.)

Myers and Vorhees didn't have faces either, though, and they were still pretty good.  Not my favorites, but they got the job done.

I'm not saying that Vader is the better villain, though.  They just come from two very different extremes.  


Admittedly, though, Lucas is one of the shittiest writers ever.  Also he has no chin.  Look at him.  His beard is _manscaped_ to _mimic_ a jawline.


----------



## Chee (Jan 9, 2009)

My friend said that Lucas looked like one of the aliens from Star Wars and he does.


----------



## Koi (Jan 9, 2009)

LOOK AT IT, CHEE!  THERE IS NO CHIN !!


----------



## Chee (Jan 9, 2009)

OMG U R RITE! 

It should be George Lucas vs Hannibal Lecter. :ho


----------



## Platinum (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm surprised by the results .


----------



## Chee (Jan 9, 2009)

He was pretty good looking back in the 70s.


----------



## Koi (Jan 9, 2009)

Yeah well, so was McCain.  (Yeah, I'd totally tap young!McCain.  What a stud.)


----------



## Chee (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh shit yes. Young McCain was a droolfest.



:ho


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 9, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I voted for Hannibal Lecter.  Why?
> 
> Mainly because Darth Vader is still a shitty villain.  Seriously, anyone that voted for him has horrible taste.  He was in a costume for 99% of the series.  You can't be a good villain if you don't have a face.  Compare the performances.  Hopkins won fucking awards for Silence of the Lambs!  Manhunter was also a tremendous movie.  Any douchebag could have been wearing that Darth Vader costume.  Vader is also hurt by lame dialogue.  Face it!  The writing sucked in the Star Wars movies!  There is no comparison here.
> 
> I get that this an anime forum and that it attracts a *geeky sort of crowd*...but these results are embarrassing so far.  Vader was trash.  The Lawnmower Man, Jack Frost, and the Wishmaster are even better villains than him.



lol at elitist taste then calling people nerds on an anime forum. Stereotypically, wouldn't someone with the more 'sophisticated' taste be considered the nerd?

And theres more to being a villain then just smiling and acting creepy. Vader is one of the most iconic figures in media, and im sure he made tons of people piss their pants in the 70s. Calling Vader a shitty villain is like calling Superman a shitty hero by your logic.


----------



## Chee (Jan 9, 2009)

Superman is a shitty hero. :ho


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 10, 2009)

Hush and agree with me


----------



## Federer (Jan 10, 2009)

Ahhh.....Hannibal is winning. Yes.  :ho


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2009)

Superman is a shitty superhero.  A green rock renders him powerless.  His disguise is a pair of glasses.  People have chosen Batman over Superman and they did so even before these successful movies.  The fans prefer intelligence over brawn in this case.

I won't argue with the elitist crack.  I'm very much an elitist and I am saying that the people that think Vader is a good villain...I don't respect their opinions on this issue.  They are wrong.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 10, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Superman is a shitty superhero.  A green rock renders him powerless.  His disguise is a pair of glasses.  People have chosen Batman over Superman and they did so even before these successful movies.  The fans prefer intelligence over brawn in this case.
> 
> I won't argue with the elitist crack.  I'm very much an elitist and I am saying that the people that think Vader is a good villain...I don't respect their opinions on this issue.  They are wrong.



So because people chose Batman over Superman that means Superman is a shitty hero? Wow I like Batman more than Superman, that doesn't mean anything. Superman revolutionized the comic book industry in just about every way possible, i dont really understand the kryptonite statement or how that is relevant. For an elitist, you have pretty poor points. Maybe you're just one of those people who THINK they have complex taste by choosing the obvious 'intellectual' choices.


I really don't see how thinking Darth Vader is a good villain would be wrong. What is he then, a hero? If Darth Vader was an alcoholic and a p*d*p**** would that make him more in-depth for you? If he was in a film that required a better script, would that make him go up in points? I really just don't see your point - it really sounds like to me that you just don't like Star Wars as opposed to not liking Darth Vader.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 10, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> It would be hilarious/ infuriating if this ended up as a tie.



Well I'll be damned......


----------



## Chee (Jan 10, 2009)

So I'm guessing Hannibal Lecter and Darth Vader are both top villain?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 10, 2009)

How the fuck did this happen


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Well, this is wonderful. Perfect ending, I would say.

Bare in mind, of course, that I left it open a day longer than I did the other rounds, and the result last night at this time was not a draw.


----------

